

Your Hulu Questions, Answered - dangoldin
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/13/your-hulu-questions-answered/

======
paul9290
I would have asked him do you watch or subscribe to cable TV and how many
early adopters has Hulu voided the need for a Cable TV subscription.

Hulu is my favorite site and since im not a sports fan it saves me like $80 a
month I used to spend on cable.

No doubt over next 5 years the cost of our monthly Internet bills will get
jacked up; bill by the byte, possibly

